# Stock up on Sriracha....



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like the gov is shutting the plant down. What am I gonna put on my saltines now?
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/jobs-and-economy/2013/11/sriracha-shutdown-actually-happening/7721/


Rick


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

My dad used to by it wholesale from a chineese market about an hour away and supply the restaurants in the area with it...that was 30 years ago...now it's the cool hot sauce to eat. And it's on every table...I've been eating it forever hope it doesn't actually go away


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

wow thanks for the heads up, Im going to buy more to keep in stock


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

If it happens, it won't be for long. I'm sure they have enough money to move elsewhere.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Wd, i was in a store up in floyd county this past weekend that had it, if you turn right at the light on main st. And go down to the place where the metal cow is in front they had a shelf full of it. Hope that helps a little.


----------

